# Is soundstream officially defunct ?



## designer1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is soundstream officially defunct ?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

No. They are owned by Epsilon, the same company that owns the PPI brand name. Grizz Archer is on the forum and is one of the designers for Epsilon (he does the preamp sections and possibly speakers).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

first post? 

Really? 

Soundstream


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought they just put out a new line?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

why in the world would you think they are defunct?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

soundstream has been defunct more times than i can count lol back in the 90s and early 2000s seems every few years they would go under a new ownership...at least thats the impression lol


----------

